# Info par produktiem >  male and female components of a connection

## evijap

Vai kads zinatajs, ludzu, nepateiktu, kada ir *latviska* atbilsme sadam savienojuma sastavdalu aprakstam.

Steidzami.

Jau ieprieks paldies.

Evija

----------


## Vinchi

Labdien!

"Male" ir PAPS
"Female" ir MAMMA

Bet var arī teikt 
FEMALE => LIGZDA
MALE => SPRAUDNIS

components of a connection => Spraudņi, Savienotāji

----------

